# der Anfang



## psYkenNy (19. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche grad son bissl nen Einstieg zu finden in Illustrator mit nen paar Tutorials. Aber es fängt schon damit an meine Arbeitsfläche schwarz zu färben und Buchstaben zu extrudieren (Buchstabe ist markiert aber Extrude&Bevel ist grau hinterlegt). Wäre schön wenn ich hier nen Thread hätte in dem ich immermal fragen könnte.


----------



## Zinken (19. November 2008)

Kann es jetzt gerade nicht testen, aber möglicherweise mußt Du den Text zuerst in einen Pfad umwandeln.


----------



## Ex1tus (19. November 2008)

Kann dir hier auch die Tutorials von unserem Supermod nsk empfehlen: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/vektor-tutorials/


----------



## ink (19. November 2008)

Nabend
Das Illustrator eine Vektoranwendung ist, wirst du keine Möglichkeit
finden den Hintergrund "einfach so" schwarz zu färben.
Dazu legst du n Rechteck in der Größe der Arbeitsfläche an und 
sperrst dieses (das kleine Feld neben dem Auge im Ebeneneditor;damit du es nicht aus Versehen anwählst).
Um Schrift zu extrudieren, gibt es die Möglichkeit über -> Effekt -> 3D -> Extrudieren und abgeflachte Kanten (dafür muss die Typo nicht umgewandelt sein, aber besser is ).

Schau mal in unsere Linkliste.


----------



## psYkenNy (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich kam jetzt mal wieder dazu "etwas" zu probieren aber 3D bzw die Unterkategorie ist schon grau hinterlegt. wichtig ist eigentlich nur Buchstaben in 3d zu bekommen alles weitere will ich mit Photoshop umsetzen. Aber woran liegt das, dass das Grau ist? Ich hab vor ewigen Zeiten etwas mehr mit Illustrator gespielt, da gabs ne Testenkombination mit der man irgendnen Modus ändern konnte, vllt. liegts daran?!

EDIT:
Ok ich war noch im Textmodus, so kann das nicht gehen, warum da auch kein Extrafeld wie in Photoshop kommt wo man den Text annehmen oder nicht annehmen kann?! Danke trotzdem ich komm auf euch zurück.
EDIT2:
Ich hatte hier gestern nochwas geschrieben aber keine Ahnung was damit passiert ist. Und zwar mein kompletter Plan, 3 dimensionale Buchstaben aus Illustrator in Photoshop exportieren und dort die Buchstaben animieren, dass sie die Farbe ändern. Nun sollen sich die Bcuhstaben getrennt voneinander ändern und auch die Seitenflächen sollen etwas dunkler sein. Welche Vorbereitungen muss ich jetz in Illu treffen um später die Seitenflächen der Buchstaben getrennt von den Buchstaben selber zu baerbeiten?


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

du fügst die Buchstaben als Pfade in PS ein. Dann kannst du die einzelnen Flächen anwählen und mit Farbe füllen. Das wird natürlich anstrengend wenn du viele Buchstaben hast, aber mir fällt im Moment nichts bessseres ein.

fG
Ex1tus


----------



## psYkenNy (4. Dezember 2008)

Das mit dem Drahtgittermodel bekomme ich noch hin aber weder in Illu noch in PS kann ich einzelne Flächen als Pfad anwählen.


----------



## ink (4. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du extrudierst, nehme keine Schattierung, wandel es danach um (Objekt -> Umwandeln bzw. Aussehen umwandeln) und dann kannst du alles bearbeiten.

mfg


----------



## psYkenNy (5. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir ist bei der Einstellung "ohne Schattierung" oder bei "drahtgittermodell" Umwandeln grau hinterlegt, woran kann das liegen?


----------



## ink (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann das Problem leider nicht reproduzieren.
Hast du die Typo vorher in Pfade umgewandelt?
Hast du bereits einen 3D/bzw andere Effekte auf der Typo?
Kannst vielleicht deine einstellungen un/oder einen Screenshot posten?

mfg


----------



## psYkenNy (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich schreib die Typo, geh dann auf den schwarzen Pfeil um die Markierung wegzubekommen dann auf Effekte -> 3d dann hab ich die wahl zwischen ohne Schatten oder als Drahtgittermodell ich nehm eins geh dann auf Objekt-->(Umwandeln) ist ja grau.


----------



## ink (8. Dezember 2008)

Achso, alles klar:
Objekt -> Aussehen umwandeln ist dann dein nächster Klick.
Dann sollte alles in Butter sein.

mfg


----------



## psYkenNy (9. Dezember 2008)

Muss ich heute Abend mal gucken, aber ich dachte da ist fast alles grau.


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Dezember 2008)

Du brauchst nicht unbedingt Drahtgittermodell auswählen, beim einfügen in PS kannst du es als Pfade einfügen.

Also nochmal zusammengefasst: 
-Schrift erstellen
-Schrift in Pfade umwandeln
-extrudieren
-in PS einfügen und bei den Auswahlmöglichkeiten "Pfade" wählen

So dürfte es funktionieren.

fG
Ex1tus


----------



## psYkenNy (9. Dezember 2008)

Danke, ich rpbiers heute Abend mal aus, aber ich hab das Gefühl, dass da irgendwas war was nicht ging, mehr heute Abend.


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Dezember 2008)

Die Frage ist natürlich auch, welche Versionen hast du von Illu und PS? Denn meine Anleitung ist nur mit CS3 getestet.


----------



## psYkenNy (9. Dezember 2008)

Ja ich benutze CS3. Umwandeln würde jetzt gehen aber Aussehen umwandeln ist immernoch grau. Ich nehm das Texttool schreibe was. Hab noch die Textauswahl offen und gehe dann auf Objekt-... da ist Aussehen umwandeln grau wenn ich jetzt das Auswahl Werkezug nehme und die Textmarkierung entferne in dem ich irgendwo hinklicke ist Aussehen umwandeln immernoch grau.

EDIT: Habs, erst extrudieren, dann Umwandeln. Warum das jetzt plötzlich nichtmehr grau ist weiß ich nicht das einzige was anders war ich hab diffuse Schattierung gewählt.

EDIT2: Also scheint so als hätte ich jetzt alles als Pfade, aber sobald ichs in PS habe ist nixmehr davon übrig, weder als .ai noch als .psd Datei.


----------



## ink (9. Dezember 2008)

Es bewirkt beides fast das selbe.
Text schreiben -> Rechtsklick -> In Pfade umwandeln -> Extrudieren -> dann entweder Umwandeln oder Aussehen umwandeln
und vergiss den Kram mit dem Drahtgitter, er gibt dir auch so die Flächen, aber wie gesagt: Ohne Schattierung

mfg


----------



## psYkenNy (14. Dezember 2008)

Danke, so funktionierts, nur bekomme ich die Pfade nicht zu Photoshop rüber. Egal ob als .ai oder .psd gespeichert, gibts da irgendwas zu beachten?


----------



## ink (14. Dezember 2008)

Einfach Copy&Paste, dann entweder mit den Pfaden 
weiterarbeiten oder es als Smart Objekt bearbeiten.

mfg


----------

